# Ohio Walleye Federation Berlin Lake



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Man what a Tournament! Some real Awesome fish Brought to the scale, take a look at the write up and results.

Thanks to all the participates

Special Thanks to all our sponsors:
Ravenna Marine-OWF's ILC Title Sponsor
Vic's Marine-OWF's CBC Title Sponsor
Haine's Marine
Worlwide Insurance
Les's Bait
Reef Runner
Fin Feather & Fur
Kames
Cisco
Fish USA
Church's Tackle
Traxstech
Canyon Cooler
Bay Rat Lures
Mepps
Rodmaker's
******* Outfitters
These sponsors make our tournaments possible!!!!


----------

